

Southwest Airlines Launches 72-Hour Fare Sale - rjett
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/06/22/business/AP-US-Southwest-Fare-Sale.html?_r=3&src=me&ref=business

======
rjett
For anyone living on the ramen budget, this struck me as a good deal so I
thought I would share here.

